# Drinking juice for breakfast is not good ?



## skitzo (Oct 2, 2006)

is this true and why ?  thanks


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 2, 2006)

You didn't need to start a new thread to get this question answered. I think 
its that they are very high in processed sugars.


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2006)

Eat fresh fruit


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 2, 2006)

I juice 2 oranges fresh every morning....I don't think its a problem at all.


----------



## skitzo (Oct 3, 2006)

how bout tropicana oranjuice with added calcium? isnt that natural ?


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 3, 2006)

I know some peaople find it too acidic, but if you can handle it then drink the natural suger free stuff and get your vit C


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2006)

But dont oranges have sugar...naturally?  This will be the first time Ive heard a fruit doesnt have sugar.


----------



## flash89912 (Oct 3, 2006)

yes all fruit has natural sugars in them...but they also contain a lot of FIBER!!! which aids in slowing down the spike in blood sugar after you eat it.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 3, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I juice 2 oranges fresh every morning....I don't think its a problem at all.



You would be much better off just eating those 2 oranges.

Almost all juices that you buy have added sugar and are really no better for you than soda.

Natural squeezed juices... well all you are doing is extracting the sugar from the fruit and then throwing away the part of the fruit that has most of the nutritional value and fiber.


----------



## the nut (Oct 3, 2006)

flash89912 said:


> yes all fruit has natural sugars in them...but they also contain a lot of FIBER!!! which aids in slowing down the spike in blood sugar after you eat it.



You are correct sir!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I like our Florida's Natural orange juice..  "Totally un-fooled around with."


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 3, 2006)

I know eating the two oranges might be better for the fiber...but I am sure its not a waste of nutrition to juice it. I think its hands down better than having a store purchased juice....and hell I love fresh squeezed OJ. I get enough fiber from my diet I am not worried about the orange pulp.


----------



## heeholler (Oct 3, 2006)

I drink a nice tall glass of orange juice every morning with my oatmeal.


----------



## the nut (Oct 4, 2006)

*You Make the Call*

*Nutrition Facts*

medium orange
*Cal:* 88   *Fat:*0g   *Carb:*21g   *Fiber:*7g   *Sugar:*14g   *Protein:*1g   *GI:*40   *GL:*3.7

1 cup orange juice
*Cal:*108   *Fat:*0g   *Carb:*27g   *Fiber:*0g   *Sugar:*21g   *Protein:*1g   *GI:*46   *GL:*9.7


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2006)

if I am trying right after breakfast, wouldnt this give me a nice spike of energy prior to working out?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 4, 2006)

I love OJ freshly juiced...If that is the only thing holding back my diet then so be it...I am not going for the Mr. O.....I enjoy it and there is something to be said for quality of life...and in all honesty the sugar in real OJ is not going to make you fat if the rest of your day is in check.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Oct 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Eat fresh fruit


Yeah, or if you want juice, make it yourself. Alot of the bottled stuff is horrible.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I love OJ freshly juiced...If that is the only thing holding back my diet then so be it...I am not going for the Mr. O.....I enjoy it and there is something to be said for quality of life...and in all honesty the sugar in real OJ is not going to make you fat if the rest of your day is in check.


fuck quality of life-long live blandass chicken breast and pasty oatmeal!!!!! YEAAAAH!!!!!!!


----------



## the nut (Oct 6, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> fuck quality of life-long live blandass chicken breast and pasty oatmeal!!!!! YEAAAAH!!!!!!!


----------

